# My Twilight Ratz Gang



## twilight Ratz (Jun 2, 2009)

First the Boys

Marley-Dumbo Mink (Lynx Maybe) Variegated (right)
Onyx- Silvered Black Berkshire (left)









Domino- Silvered Black Collared (Having aggression issues since recently waiting n a Neuter)









These 3 are Brothers.








Edward- Black Hooded








Echo- Powder Blue Hooded








These 2 are Brothers (Same Litter and Step brother. to my other 3 boys, Lady was over run with rattie litters)

Phoenix-Powder Blue Berkshire (Kahlua's Brother)








The Girls

Bella- Powder Blue Hooded








Suri- Dumbo Black Berkshire Double Rex








Kahlua- Black Berkshire Manx (Tailess)








Saphyra- Powder Blue Berkshire ( I took in a Rescue girl with her 7 Bubs, I am keeping this one and the others are for adoption, I adopt out some ratties in need when I can.) They are 10 Days old Tonight








April- PEW Fostering her for a Friend until she gets a Happy Permanant Home (Bella, Edwards and Echo's Sister)









The Dwarfs- I haven't had them long they were rescues, 1 Boy, 1 Girl, THey live together, he is Sterile and cannot Breed but He isn't neutered, Vet assured test to prove sterile (Like in male dogs, same test). These were just after I got home, they were mal nurished so there bellys were bloated, they are GREAT now though, They are 13 Weeks old now, thats why I did first a Preg test on the girl, Nothing, and then a Sterility test on the male, Nothing He shoots blanks. (I work for a vet office)

Sprite (Blazed Girl)(Back) & Twink (Boy)(Front)










Edward & Me









Enjoy!!! Any ?'s ask, I'm sorry if there is a photo limit, I forgot to read if there was one, i will look it up right away


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Theyre all so cute ;D Onyx is my favourite though


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Adorable!! I like Phoenix.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

ADORABLE RATS....AND IM SORRY BUT MY KEYBOARD IS SCREWED UP AND THE CAPS LOCK BUTTON IS BROKEN SO YAY ALL CAPS...LOL...I WAS WONDERING WHERE U ARE AT IN THAT PICTURE? IT LOOKS ODDLY FAMILIAR...LOL


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

OH AND I FORGOT TO SAY THAT TWILIGHT IS MY FAVORITE SERIES EVER! tHAT MIGHT BE WHERE THE NAMES FOR 3 OF MY RATS CHARLIE, JASPER, AND CARLISLE CAME FROM....BUT SHHH DONT TELL ANYONE..LOL


----------



## twilight Ratz (Jun 2, 2009)

SpinningLoafers said:


> ADORABLE RATS....AND IM SORRY BUT MY KEYBOARD IS SCREWED UP AND THE CAPS LOCK BUTTON IS BROKEN SO YAY ALL CAPS...LOL...I WAS WONDERING WHERE U ARE AT IN THAT PICTURE? IT LOOKS ODDLY FAMILIAR...LOL


I work at North Country Animal Health Center....Its in Watertown NY. I am the Assistant Manager of the Kennel/Boarding Area, I also work in Reception which is where I was standing, and I also help as Vet. Assistant, and Tech. Assistant.

Its ok about the Cap Locks, I only think someone is yelling at me when its all lowercase and a few words in Caps...its all good. 
I LOVE Twilight, I have a Rat Named Bella, Edward, I also have a 2 Cats name Jasper and Jake (Jacob). My Moms name is a Alice....so I only have a few names left to pic from LOL. ;D


----------



## Lynngenny (Jun 4, 2009)

Bella! I love the BLues! So cute!


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Aw, what cuties. I love the double rexes, they remind me of sphynx cats [I desperately want one!].


----------



## nikki_malicious (Jun 24, 2009)

awww so cute!! suri looks exactly like one of mine, chunk. he's a rex too. but theyre all super sweet. i have a thing for hairless boys (and girls)


----------



## Bomileloed (Jul 4, 2009)

What a cute gang, I'm digging the Twilight theme, I so desperately want to get a female rat so I can name her Bella to go with my Edward lol


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

awwwwhhhhh I love them  theys all adorable! dwarfies are sooooeh cute


----------



## cheyenneobvious (Jun 29, 2009)

their soo cute


----------

